# Kian <3 Meryl



## y2kkmac (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 14, 2009)

Umm..


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Umm..


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 14, 2009)

He found true love


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

wat?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

HAHA HE TOTALLY DOES!


----------



## Logan (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 14, 2009)

:fp


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 14, 2009)

Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## blade740 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's not Kian. The creature we know as "Kian" is actually an alien disguised as a rutgers hat. It controls that host body telepathically.


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 15, 2009)

You're just mad because you're angry.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 15, 2009)

Omg it was awesome when that went on the big screen


----------



## Connor (Nov 15, 2009)

blade740 said:


> That's not Kian. The creature we know as "Kian" is actually an alien disguised as a rutgers hat. It controls that host body telepathically.



QFT.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Omg it was awesome when that went on the big screen


agreed XD


----------



## rob558 (Nov 15, 2009)

^+1


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh Kian


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2009)

The power of group hysterics (read: 16 year olds with a computer) is an amazing thing. Kyle's mention of my moderate distaste for Meryl Streep developed into, well, this. This is far better than the insinuation that I liked John Cucask, though. That was just unacceptable.

Also, this:



blade740 said:


> That's not Kian. The creature we know as "Kian" is actually an alien disguised as a rutgers hat. It controls that host body telepathically.



is QFT.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## blade740 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 30, 2009)

FALCON BUMP!





(Intentionally mispelled)


----------

